# Chantily Triffle



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

My friend has been searching for this recipe called "Chantily Triffle". She says it contains layers of fruit and whipped cream, and sponge cake. She said it is to die for. Can anyone come up with the recipe? Would love to suprise my friend with the recipe. I have looked through all my cookbooks, and can't find a recipe like it. PJ

[This message has been edited by PJ (edited August 29, 2000).]


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Just wanted to clarify...I've heard of a dessert called a trifle, an English layered fruit dessert.


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

That might be it. Could you share the recipe? Thanks, PJ


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

From the Inn at Perry Cabin — St. Michaels, Maryland. At the
inn, this classic English dessert comes with clotted cream. A
blend of whipped cream and sour cream is a nice substitute. 

6 cups assorted berries
3/4 cup water
3/4 cup sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
20 1/4-inch-thick firm white bread slices
3/4 cup chilled whipping cream
1/4 cup sour cream 

Combine berries, water, sugar and lemon juice in heavy large
saucepan. Bring to simmer, stirring occasionally. Strain berry
mixture, reserving juices.

Line six 3/4-cup soufflè dishes with plastic, overlapping sides.
Using 2 1/2-inch round cookie cutter, cut out round from
center of 12 bread slices. Trim crusts from 8 bread slices.
Trim crusts from 8 bread slices. Cut each slice into 4 equal
squares. Dip 1 round into fruit juices. Place in bottom of dish.
Dip 5 bread squares, 1 at a time, into juices; place around sides
of dish. Spoon 1/2 cup berries into dish. Dip 1 more bread
round into juices. Place atop berries. Cover. Repeat with bread
rounds and squares, juices and berries. Combine remaining berries and juices in
bowl; cover and chill. Place puddings on baking sheet. Top with another baking
sheet. Place heavy object on sheet. Chill overnight.

Beat whipping cream and sour cream to soft peaks. Unwrap puddings. Turn out
onto plates; remove plastic. Serve with cream and berry mixture. 

Makes 6 servings.

Bon Appé*** 
June 1995
R.S.V.P. 
The Inn at Perry Cabin, St. Michaels MD


close to it?


------------------
bake first, ask questions later


----------



## judy (Jul 6, 1999)

That is an interesting version mbrown. To be very proper with this english dessert you use stale sponge type cake, genoise is really the best slather it with good quality raspberry jam sprinkle with med sweet sherry, this is very important to be traditional!
Toss with soft fruit of your choice putin dish and cover with creme anglaise.When cold decorate with lots of cream.
Yes clotted cream is the best.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

heheh, dont forget the fruit jelly


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Thank you MBrown. I will give this to my friend and together maybe we can make this dessert. Sounds wonderful. Thank you for getting the recipe together for us. Pj


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Thank you Judy. Can't wait to try this version. I think this recipe is close if not the recipe my friend is seeking. Can't wait to show it to her. Thanks a bunch pj


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

PJ,
You can use cake instead of bread and omit the sour cream to your taste. Also add sherry or other alcohol to the wash. 
enjoy!!


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

My friend was so excited to get this recipe. She did say the recipe she remembered was with sponge cake. And she believes the recipe called for rum. She said the chef who make this recipe was trained in NYC and Paris. He went to school in both cities. Thank you again! PJ


----------



## judy (Jul 6, 1999)

I think I have seen that recipe with the rum that you are talking about. The chef layered raspberries,sponge sprinkled with rum,cream,a few times. It is a more up market version than the other one I posted. I remember trying it and it looked good as I used very large martini glasses. Tasted o.k. too.


----------



## judy (Jul 6, 1999)

I think I have seen that recipe with the rum that you are talking about. The chef layered raspberries,sponge sprinkled with rum,cream,a few times. It is a more up market version than the other one I posted. I remember trying it and it looked good as I used very large martini glasses. Tasted o.k. too.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

Another way you could make a trifle is to get a martini glass or something larger and make a upside down charlotte royale and garnish with berries and cream.

It would be prudent to macerate the swiss roll with some alcohol, perhaps a kirsch or a grand marnier.


----------

